# مشروع مسجد high-tech من تصميمي



## راسم طوقان (26 أكتوبر 2009)

هذا التصميم لمسجد اشتغلته في التصميم المعماري 4 .... ارجو اعطاء رايكم بصراحه


----------



## خالد صلاح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ربما الشكل الخارجي مناسب اكثر لمركز مؤتمرات او مركز تجاري ....لا اعتقد انه يناسب مسجد


----------



## محققة الاحلام (26 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية بس اعتقد انو يبغاله شوية تعديل عشان نقدر نقول عليه مسجد لانو كدة يعطينا ايحاء انو مكان زي مكتبة او مول من الخارج


----------



## eng.w (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اشد على ابدك...................والى امام


----------



## راسم طوقان (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الفكره الرئيسية من المشروع محاكاة العمارة الحديثه باسلوب عصري مع العمارة الاسلامية والحفاظ على رموزها التقليدية : 
المأذنة 
القبه 
المحراب 
الفناء


----------



## sa2006ra (26 أكتوبر 2009)

صراحة هوه تصميم رائع . وواضح منه انك متبع اسلوب الحداثة والتجديد . ولكن لو وضعت الفكرة وراء هذا التصميم وسبب الشروخ التي في جسم المسجد والقبة تتضح لنا الرؤية اكثر .


----------



## راسم طوقان (26 أكتوبر 2009)

Break the rule الفكره التصميمية 

The concept 
The main concept that depend of make composition between the Islamic and new architecture in newly style . 

Get out of ordinary in the Islamic religious architecture that the most important concept appear this project, for many reason : 
- change the familiar and the old image of Islamic architecture that appear mainly in the mosque architecture .
- leave the old style of architecture that used a typical system on the mosque and used the poor shapes ( rectangle & dome) 
-  connect with the development accrue in many branches of life.
- Approve to the world that our Islamic religious is a removable and accept the technology and use it in its building. 

About the site the conceptual thinking through analysis ( nature, architecture , locate ) 
Get some advantage give the project a perfect location in the site : because many reason : 
- its job.
- style of build
- design concept. 
- Use the technology.
 So that the mosque being separate point between the old architecture and the new.


----------



## بلقا (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن يكون تصميم مسجد علي كوكب زحل


----------



## arch.twins (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اهنئك على هذا المشروع =الفكرة جريئةحسب رايي وشكل المئذنة موفق ومواكب لتطور وسائل العصر التي تغني المؤذن عن الصعود ولم يفقدها وضيفتها ولكن بالنسبة للقبة لا اري ان الشرخ وتقسيمها لقسمين اضاف شيئ بل ربما افقدها الكثير وخاصة من الداخل. نفس الشيئ بالنسبة للشكل الخارجي يحتاج لتفسير اكثر للخيارات المتبعة في التصميم و ربما بعض التعديلات الطفيفة قد تميز المشروع ...موفق


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (27 أكتوبر 2009)

خروجك عن المألوف فيه شجاعة فائقة لان الغرض ديني....اهنئك علي كل حال...


----------



## الجبل الاشم (27 أكتوبر 2009)

لعبكييييشن .....اي كلام فاضي ..معقول !!!!


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أتفق مع رأي أخي خالد صلاح... وأضيف على رأيه، بأن الاتجاه الذي اعتمد في تشكيل كتلة المسجد ينتمي للتيار التفكيكي في العمارة، وهذا يخلق تناقضا بين رسالة المسجد ورسالة النظرية التفكيكية.

فرسالة المسجد تدعو للإيمان بوجود خالق لهذا الوجود، وتدعو الناس للإمتثال لأوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وتعبر عن توازن الكون وانضباته لقواعد محددة بدقة من قبل الخالق.

ورسالة منظر التفكيكية اليهودي جاك دريدا ومن تبعه، فهي تعلن انتصار الانسان على الخالق وموت الإله وتدعو لتحطيم كل القواعد والضوابط والنظم والقوانين، وبالتالي فهي تدعو للإباحية والشذوذ والانحراف وكل ما يتناقض مع ما يدعو إليه الإسلام ورسالته، وبالتالي تحطيم رسالة المسجد، الذي يمثل الوعاء الذي يحتضن قيم الاسلام.

لا ننكر أن العمارة التفكيكية جاءت بأشكال ابداعية، استحوذت على عقلية الكثير من المعماريين، ولكنه إبداع لا يقل عن إبداعات الشيطان في تزيين الحرام وتقديمه بصورة يسقط أمامها كبار العباد والزهاد قبل عوام الناس.

هناك فرق بين إبداع يقود إلى الضلال، وبين إبداع يهدي الناس ويدعوهم إلى الخير، وشتان ما بين الرسالتين.

وتذكر دائما أن العمارة رسالة، قد تكون سامية، وقد تكون هدامة، وليست مجرد خربشات وألوان زاهية وأشكال غريبة وغير مألوفة، وخروج عن قواعد ونظم المجتمع وأخلاقياته.

وإن كان لابد أن ننتمي لمدرسة، فلننتمي لمدرسة الإسلام، ففيها الخير العميم، ومساحة الإبداع فيها واسعة جدا، لمن أراد أن يبدع.

وإن كان لابد من التقليد، فلنقلد ما فيه صلاح الحال وصلاح المجتمع، ولتكن قدوتنا خيرة رجال هذه الأمة من المعماريين، من أمثال حسن فتحي، صالح مكية، رفعة الجادرجي، راسم بدران، عبد الواحد الوكيل، جعفر طوقان وغيرهم من رجال هذا الزمن.


----------



## خالد صلاح (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الزميل راسم طوقان ... اعذرني ..خاولت المرور علي الموضوع بسرعه وردي الاول كان مجرد ملحوظة سريعه لاني اعرف ان خيال الطلاب واسع وايضا اري ان هذا مطلوب ومتاح للدارس ..لانك احيانا تتعلم من الصواب من فعل الخطأ .. لكن الفكرة المعمارية التي قمت بعرضها لاحقا .. لا اري انها يمكن ان تمر دون تعليق .. ناهيك انك كتبتها باللغة الانجليزية وكأن لغة الضاد عجزت عن التعبير عن فصاحة الفكرة ..
اولا : Get out of ordinary in the Islamic religious architecture that the most important concept appear this project
بغض النظر عن الخطأ في الصياغه باللغة الانجليزية .. لكن دعني اسألك لماذا يكون هدف مشروع مسجد هو الخروج عن المألوف في المسجد .. العمارة الاسلامية في اغلب ما اهتمت واكثر ما تركت علي مدي عصورها هي عمارة الساجد .. الساحة والقبة والمئذنة عناصر لم توضع علي الورق كفكرة في حينها لكنها صيغت باقلام الحاجة والمنفعه علي اوراق الاتاحة والوفرة .. شكلها وترتيبها ونسبها جاء من خلال التطوير والتجربة علي مدي عدة عصور حتي يومنا هذا ..وفي رأيي لم تصل الي شكلها النهائي لان العمارة الاسلامية لا زالت في طور النضوج وتحتاج الي اجيال اخري قادمة حتي يستكمل الطراز وتنضج معالمه .. وبالتأكيد في حاجة اكثر الي ان لا بظهر اليوم دعاه الي تفكيكها وتحديثها دون مضمون ..
leave the old style of architecture that used a typical system on the mosque and used the poor shapes ( rectangle & dome)
ماذا تقصد بذلك ؟؟poor shapes اتخدي انك قمت ببحث عن عمارة المساجد .. واكاد اجزم انك لم تحلل ولا مسجد واحد قبل ان تكتب هذه العمارة .. عمارة المسجد التي كان لها الاثر الاكبر في ظهور فنون جديدة في تشكيل الفراغ للاداء النفسي للمصلي واسلوب الانشاء وفنون الزخرفة بالخط العربي والذي اصبحت تقام له المتاحف في اسبانيا الان ..تري انت انها كانت اشكال فقيرة ؟؟ 
ادعوك لمشاهدة الموضوعات الاتية علي موقع المنتدي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t49294.html للزميل تركي بن محمد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95685.html للزميل خالد المعمري 
جرب ان تبحث علي الانترنت عن مسجد السلطان حسن .. الجامع الازهر .. مسجد محمد الثاني .. المسج الاقصي .. المسجد النبوي .. الحرم المكي ..
ثم قل لي انك وجدت بها اشكال فقيرة Poor shapes .. 
يا زميلي والله الي ان اجلس بالساعات امام صور لمسجد المعماري الفذ عبد الواحد الوكيل بالسعودية .. وهو مسجد صغير علي الشاطئ واحاول ان اصل الي سر الجمال والروحانية والتناسق العجيب في هذا المسجد الذي اعتبره احد التحف المعمارية في زمننا هذا .. الم تجد في هذا المسجد Rich shapes؟؟ 

Approve to the world that our Islamic religious is a removable and accept the technology and use it in its building
لم افهم ما المقصود بهذه الجمله .. غالبا بسبب الاخطائ الاملائية .. فغالبا انت تقصد بكلمة Approve وهي تعني الموافقة ..بما لا يجعل لها مكان في السياق .. تقصد بدلا منها كلمة prove بمعني يبرهن او يثبت .. 
ايضا Removable وهي تعني قابل للازالة .. ولا اعتقد انك تقصد ان العمارة الاسلامية قابلة للازالة ..
لذلك كان من الاسلم لك الكتابة بالعربية لربما فهمنا ما تقصد .. علي كل حال السياق يوحي بانك تقصد انك تريد بهذا المشروع اثبات ان العمارة الاسلامية هي عمارة قابلة للتقدم والتحديث وقبول التكنولوجيا الحديثة .. اذا كان ما فهمته هو المقثود ..فانني لم اري ذلك في اي جزء من مشروعك .. الا اذا كنت تقصد انك بتحطيم القبة الكعتادة الي شكل مكسر وغير مفهوم من عده زوايا ... او استبدال الشكل الرشيق للمئذنة والمعقد زخرفيا وانشائيا بمثلث مشوه النسب يتم تنفيذه في الموقع في اربع او خمس ساعات بالاكثر .. 
او الشرخ الكبير في مبني المسجد الذي يجعلني اشك ان صفوف المصلين يمكن ان تتصل ام ان نصفها سكون في مبني مع الامام والنصف الاخر سيكون في المبني الاخر يتابع علي شاشات تليفزيونية احداث الصلاة ..
حقيقة لم افهم ولكني خفت ان يدخل طالب اخر علي الموضوع ويظن لعدم وجود ردود انه موافق عليه ويتبعه ..
واعتذر للاطالة وفي المجمل هذه مجرد وجهة نظر


----------



## صفاء الموسوي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز لاأفراط ولاتفريط حتى في التصميم حيث يجب الحفاض على العناصر الأساسية لتصميم الجامع


----------



## م.الزيادي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم علي كل حال أري الجرأة والشجاعة واضحة في هذا التصميم وياريت كانت كتلة المسجد أكثر تجريدا موفق إنشاء الله،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ راسم ،،
اشكرك اولا لوضع مثل هذا المشروع ، واشكرك للجرأة التي تم بها تصميم المشروع ،، ما فهمته من فكرة المشروع انك تحاول اثبات ان الاسلام يقبل بالمتغيرات الحديثة حتى المعماري منها ،، وهو مبدأ جميل ، وتطبيقك له اعتقد من وجهة نظري انه تطبيق جميل ،، في مثل هذه الاحوال ، يصعب الحكم على التصميم من الكتل الخارجية ، عمارة المساجد عمارة خاصة فيها الكثير من الثوابت التي ربما لا يظهر بعضها واضحا في الشكل الخارجي فقط ،، حبذا لو أتحفتنا بالمساقط الافقية والقطاعات ، فلربما تتضح الصورة أكثر. ولربما كانت المداخلات والملاحظات التي سبقني الاخوة بها أكثر تحديدا واكثر وضوحا وفائدة لك. مع شكري وتقديري لك وللأخوة اللذين علقوا على المشروع.
أهنئك ، وأدعو الله لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## ام ساره (2 نوفمبر 2009)

التصميم في غاية الاحتراف , خصوصا تصميم المناره الذي يوحي بالعلياء و الصمود
أما القبه في إعتقادي لو كانت الشروخ "شكلا" ولم تكن متسعه...... فذلك سيعمم الايحاء السابق للمناره,
الشكل الخارج العصري ابداع بكل معناه ....مزج العصريه بهذا النوع من الرسومات او النقوش يعطي للعصريه حياه , بشكل عام ...تحفه... وفقك الله .


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي جرأتك ..استعمال التجريدية عندك لرموز العمارة الاسلامية رائع ..وبالفعل تستحق الشكر ولكن لا تيأس من صعوبة اقناع الجميع..ويبقي لك السؤال المهم ما هي دراسة الجدوي الاقتصادية لو طلب منك تسليم المشروع وتنفيذه.


----------



## عنتري (3 نوفمبر 2009)

انت دارس بالنجاح 
اذا كنت بالنجاح اعتقد هادا اسلوب الاستاذ اسعد العرندي
اعتقد انك اخدت علامة ممتازة ولكن
ما هو شعور المصلي وهو اهم عنصر بالنسبة للمصلي
الخشوع والهدوء 
والمسجد مكان الخشوع والسكينة وما الا ذلك
المشروع معماريا جميل جد
وكمرحلة دراسة في الجامعة وليست في الحياة العملية 
اشجعك ع هذة الافكار ولكن اتمنى لو كان بطريقة تانية
مع الحفاظ ع نفس النمط المعماري 
واسف ع الاطالة


----------



## alaanabil (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل من المؤكد انك بذلت مجهود عمل كبير في ذلك المشروع وهو ما احييك عليه ولكن نأتي للصوره النهائيه او الخارجيه للكتله هو ما جاء مخالف تماما لما اعتاد عليه الناس وقد تجد من يفهمك ويفهم تفكيرك ويتقبله بل ويشجعه ايضا ولكن من المؤكد انه سيكون مهندس لانه على علم مسبق بما تحاول ان تفعله من احداث تطوير او مواكبه التطور كما قلت في تحليلك وكذلك ستجد الغالبية من المهندسين من يعارض ذلك ولكن في جميع الاحوال انت لا تصمم من اجل مهندسين او فئه تدرك ما تفعله ولكن انت تصمم لفئة من عامة الناس باختلاف ثقافتها وقد يكون فيها الجاهل وبالتالي ستجد رفض تام من المستخدم لتعارضه مع ما اعتاد عليه.
انا لست اعارض مبدأ التطوير للمساجد ولا ادعوا الى التمسك بالقديم والابقاء عليه بصورته وانما يجب ان يكون هناك مراحل تطويريه ذات تسلسل صحيح ليكون هذا التطوير تحسين وارتقاء بما لدينا في الاساس لا طمسه والغاءه ويمكن ان تدرك ذلك من خلال المراحل التطويريه التي مر بها المنزل فبدأ من طابق واحد بمواد بسيطه ومن ثم تعددت الادوار واختلفت المواد واختلفت شكل التجمعات وصولا الى ناطحات السحاب العملاقه الان ولك ان تتخيل ان الامر بدأ بمنزل ذو طابق واحد ومن ثم ناطحات السحاب بلاشك لن يتقبل العقل البشري تلك النقله الرهيبه الا اذا كانت في صوره مرحليه وبشكل صحيح بحيث يتقبل العقل البشري كل تطور في كل مرحله وهذا ما يجب ان يحدث اذا ما فكرنا في تطوير الطراز الخاص بالمساجد
معذرة على الاطالة وهذه مجرد وجهة نظر وكما قلت احييك على ما بذلت من مجهود حتى وان كان هناك جدال بخصوص الفكره بين معارض ومؤيد فلا يمكن اغفال مجهودك في اظهار تفكيرك


----------



## ولد خميس مشيط (17 مارس 2010)

بصراحة تصميم رائع جدا لانه يعطي هيبة لشكله من الخارج وقدسيته


----------



## hermione (17 مارس 2010)

التصميم رائع ومبدأ التصميم جميل جدا لكن لاى مشروع تانى غير المسجد 
لانى افضل ان يظل المسجد بشكله وعمارته المميزة


----------



## gehadag05 (18 مارس 2010)

عمل جيد
يعجبني الاختلاف والجرأة
مع المحافظة علي المئذنة و شكل القبة .. وان كان تهدمه له مدلول فلسفي


----------



## اهشي (18 مايو 2010)

جيد


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (18 مايو 2010)

فكرة جميلة .. وجريئة...


----------



## همس الغدير (19 مايو 2010)

مشاء اللـــه تبــاركـ اللـــه تصميم رائــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## جوجة دانية (21 مايو 2010)

شيء جميل وجريء جدا 
وياريت المزيد من هذه الابداعات


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (22 مايو 2010)

> أتفق مع رأي أخي خالد صلاح... وأضيف على رأيه، بأن الاتجاه الذي اعتمد في تشكيل كتلة المسجد ينتمي للتيار التفكيكي في العمارة، وهذا يخلق تناقضا بين رسالة المسجد ورسالة النظرية التفكيكية.
> 
> فرسالة المسجد تدعو للإيمان بوجود خالق لهذا الوجود، وتدعو الناس للإمتثال لأوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وتعبر عن توازن الكون وانضباته لقواعد محددة بدقة من قبل الخالق.
> 
> ...



I agree about that but remember one thing ... sorry for writing in English because I don't have Arabic keyboard ... for this I see that you are trying to get out or renew the Islamic architecture but we need to prove that Islam is the religion of guidance, not destruction or chaos as you are resembling here, so you need to find a way to make it more peaceful and relax


----------



## ريهام بهاء (9 يوليو 2010)

أنا ما شفتش حاجة


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (10 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا على العمل الرائع
بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## arch_hamada (14 يوليو 2010)

لك خالص الاحترام والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## الشفق الابيض (15 يوليو 2010)

*صراحة هوه تصميم رائع . وواضح منه انك متبع اسلوب الحداثة والتجديد *


----------



## د.عبدالحليم عربيات (25 يوليو 2010)

من الجميل ان نخرج بأفكار جديدة ولكن هذا التصميم لا يمت بصله للمساجد ولا من اي جانب منضوري, حتى نعرف المشاهد على انه مسجد يجب ان نشرح للجميع , هذا التصميم ينفع لمتحف او معرض السؤال كيف شكل القبه من الداخل وكيف شكل المسجد من الداخل وشكرا


----------



## د.عبدالحليم عربيات (25 يوليو 2010)

*من الجميل ان نخرج بأفكار جديدة ولكن هذا التصميم لا يمت بصله للمساجد ولا من اي جانب منضوري, حتى نعرف المشاهد على انه مسجد يجب ان نشرح للجميع , هذا التصميم ينفع لمتحف او معرض السؤال كيف شكل القبه من الداخل وكيف شكل المسجد من الداخل وشكرا*​


----------



## arch_fatima (26 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا أخ راسم .. مع أنك لو لم تقل مسجد لكنت أعتقدت بأنه مركز لتعلم الفن والعمارة ... 
مشكور


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (26 يوليو 2010)

تصميم جرئي ربي يوفقك


----------



## ibr007 (26 يوليو 2010)

*ده فكرة تصدع العمارة الاسلامية*

معتقدش ابدا ان ده ممكن يكون مسجد و خصوص ان حضرتك عمل شبه تصدع فى القب الارائيسية للمسجد و هى الرمز لكل المسلمين عن المساجد


----------



## ahmed_d (26 يوليو 2010)

كان الامر سيكون افضل لو قمت بعرض الصور دون ذكر نوع المبني ورايي ان 90% من المشاركين سيقولون انه ...مسجد... فانت نجحت في تحقيق نظريه الشكل المعبر عن الوظيفه 
-فأهنئك م.راسم علي هذه التجميعه الجميله وأعتقد من وجهه نظري انك نجحت لحد كبيرفي احترام طبيعه المشروع من حيث الالوان المستخدمه مما يميزه عن المولات والمراكز التجاريه والتي اعتقد انها تتعدد فيها الالوان الخارجيه وايضا علي البساطه العامه في الشكل وعدم التعقيد(الراحه البصريه)
ولي بعض الملاحظات البسيطه:
-لو تقوم ببعض الإضافات البسيطه لكتله المأذنه مثل تأكيد شكل الهلال أو اخذ نفس ال texture من كتله المسجد وجرب لو تغير الزاويه الحاده لها بسيطا.
-اعتقد ان القبه ( وهي جميله فعلا) لن تكون ظاهره من الواجهه الجانبيه المرتفعه فلو ترفق الواجهات كان افضل.
وبالمناسبه فقد قام المعماري أحمد ميتو بتصميم مسجد علي هيئه رجل وهو ساجد .
أخيرا أأسف للإطاله وبالتوفيق


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2010)

لو تم المقارنة بين العمارة في عهد الصحابة الكرام والعمارة في العصور الأسلامية المتلاحقة نجد أنه جد عليها المأذنة و القبة و الشخشيخة والمحراب البارز وتفاصيل الأبواب والشبابيك والخشب المعشق والأشكال الجبسية وخلافة.......

فلماذا نهاجم كل من يحاول تطوير العمارة الأسلامية بشكل عصري ...أهو خوف و علي ماذا ولماذا؟؟!
وهل المعماريين في العصر الفاطمية و العباسية و الأيوبية و العثمانية هم أكثر شجاعة منا و أكثر رؤيا
فكان الأولي أن يكونوا هم أكثر خوف منا ......لأنهم طورا بعد عصر الصحابة الكرام

أعتقد أننا نريد كسر حاجز الخوف وأجتياز رهبة التطوير و الريادة بالعديد من المحاولات الجريئة


----------



## omar azez (20 أغسطس 2010)

gooooooooooooood


----------



## فؤاد1990 (20 أغسطس 2010)

التصميم حسن لكن عليك مراعات الثقافة الاسلامية عند أي تصميم تقوم به حظ موفق


----------



## tamer harby (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نشكرك على المجهود 
توجد محاولات عدة فى ذلك الاتجاة وبرغم كثرة من حاولو فى تغيير النمط الشكلى للمساجد واستخدموا مواد حديثة ولدرجة انهم حاولو تغيير التصميم فلسفيا فمثلا منهم عمل المسجد على شكل فرد يسجد (ميتو) ومنهم من صمم مسجد واجهاتة كلها زجاج فى محاولة للخروج عن النمط التقليدى الا اننى ارى من وجهة نظرى انة لا يوجد الى الان من استحق ان نقول علية اتى بفكر جديد والدليل على ذلك اننا متمسكين بالعناصر القديمة حتى لو اضفينا عليها روح الحداثة (الماذنة والقبة وايضا بعض العناصر الداخلية ) لاننا نتعامل مع التصميم باستحياء وسطحية وبعض من الخوف فى المساس بعناصر التصميم وذلك فى ان كنت تريد ان تدخل الحداثة فتمرد على التقليد واضف الجديد فربما نجد فكرة تنتشر وتكون رمزا كالماذنة والقبة 
وذلك بالبدا فى طرح سؤال تكرر مرارا 
هل من الممكن عمل مسجد بدون ماذنة وقبة وعندما يراة اى شخص يجزم انة مسجد
ووفقك الله وايانا فى ايجاد ذلك


----------



## ارك لافر (21 أغسطس 2010)

علي الرغم من انك وضعت العناصر الاسلامية (القبة - الماذنة , ....) لكن الطابع الاسلامي لم يظهر بوضوح الذي يعتمد علي التكرارية و التماثل كذلك لم اشعر بالرشاقة او الفخامة او في المبني كما في العمارة الاسلامية القديمة

كتلة المبني و ماينتج عنها من تاثير نفسي علي الرائي لابد ان يكون ملائم لوظيفتة 
انا شايف احساس بالارتباك و ليس السكينة و الخشوع الي المفروض احس بيهم قبل مادخل المسجد

التشكيلات (الشروخ) لازمتها اية في مسجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و لازمتها اية وجودها في السقف (مكلفة و حدش هيشوفها الا العصافير :d:d

حتي لو كان فكر جديد فهو غير ملائم لمسجد
كما ان الفكر نفسة محتاج لتهذيب و تنظيم اكتر من كدة

(زها حديد بتستخدم العمارة التفكيكية باسس هندسية قوية جدااااااااااا و بنسب جمالية و دا غير متاح في المشروع بتاعك

بالتوفيق


----------



## eng.kad (22 أغسطس 2010)

*فكرة جيدة*

اخي راسم الفكرة جميلة وانا معك في اختيار الرموز المعمارية ولكن لدي ملاحظات بخصوص الخطوط الصعبه بجب ان يكون المسجد اكثر هدوء معماري مما ارى 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## نسيمة 87 (22 أغسطس 2010)

اخي اظن ان هدا التصميم لا يناسب المساجد


----------



## arch_hamada (23 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر على الصور الجميلة


----------



## a7mad-bd (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ولكن:
1-التصميم جميل ولكن لا يوحي بالسكينة والمشاعر الدينية التي يضفيها الشكل التقليدي للمسجد
2-الشرخ في القبة غير منطقي ابدا وله دلالات مريبة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
و فنان و مبدغ 
لكن بلاش حكاية الشروخ دي 
اعلم انها رمز لشيء في صدرك نحسه جميعا و نكتمه 
ولكن املنا في صلاح الحال كبير و بجب ان تعبر عن الأمل فالاسلام قائم الي ان يرث الله الأرض و من عليها 
و استمر في ابداعاتك وفقكم الله 
و دائما ستجد الجدل فوسع صدرك و ناقش الانتقادات و تقبلها
وكلما تلقيت منها اكثر ، دل ذلك على نجاحك في تحريك مشاعر كثيرة و هززت وجداننا رفضا لهذا الواقع ،و النقد دليل الاعجاب و كل معجب بطريقته 
و اللهم اجمع شمل الأمة و الف بينهم
ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا و أنتم الأعلون 
صدق الله العظيم وصدق رسوله صلي الله عليه و سلم عدد خلق الله و مداد كلمات الله و رضا الله و تسبيحات مخلوقات الله الي يوم الدين
و ستكون أفضل باذن الله


----------



## رائد2 (28 أغسطس 2010)

بوركت اخ راسم بس يريدمعالم اسلامية اكثر شوي --------شكرا


----------



## eng man eng (28 أغسطس 2010)

رائع جدا وحاول اضافة عناصر اسلامية أكثر لتكون أكثر دلاله على الفكرة


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (30 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم يداك وخيالك


----------



## محمد فضل ادم (5 سبتمبر 2010)

سعة المسجد من الظاهر قليلة جدا الجوامع قابلة للزيادة المصلين وعلية كيف تتم التوسعة لهذا المسجد ولاكن الفكرة جميلة


----------



## memories (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع وعمل جريء الله يوفقك


----------



## الشفق الابيض (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم المشروع جميل و تصميم حضاري و انا مشروع الذي افكر فيه هو مركب اسلامي و يتكون من منارة و مدرسة تعليم قران و سكن طلاب و فندق ملحق بقاعة مسابقات دينية و مسجد و اريد المساعدة لو امكن ذلك في ارسال مشروع اوتوكاد على ايميلي [email protected] وشكر اخي


----------



## eng 4 ever (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
بالتوفيق


----------



## butterflya (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بالتوفيق و مشروع رائع :شكل غريب و جديد


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (10 يناير 2011)

م.الزيادي قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم علي كل حال أري الجرأة والشجاعة واضحة في هذا التصميم وياريت كانت كتلة المسجد أكثر تجريدا موفق إنشاء الله،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


 بس من وجهة نظري ان المسجد كلما كان مسقطه بسيط وغير متكلف يكون افضل حتي لايشغل المصلي 
كما ان وجود الفراغ السماوي في المسجد مهم


----------



## shagrath13 (13 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم , أتمنى ان تصغي لما سأقوله و تتفهمه على انه رأي بناء و ليس نقدا لتحطيم روحك المعمارية الفذة.
أنا شخص أؤيد الشطحات المعمارية لأبعد الحدود , لكن بعد مطالعتي لصور جوامع عديدة و كثيرة منها القديم ومنها الحديث جدا (كأفكار زها حديد) رأيت أن عمارة المساجد قابلة للتطوير و الارتقاء لما يتناسب مع عمارة عصرنا , و لكن هذا ليس ضروري , فالرمزية التي تحاول الوصول أليها في تصميمك خاطئة و ذات دلالات غير ميحة كما علق الأعضاء الزملاء , و برأيي الخاص أن محاولتك رائعة لكسر الملل من الأشكال التقليدية و لكنك لم توفق في إيصال أفكارك , و الأشكال المستخدمة ليست مناسبة ابدا لفكرة تصوير شكل الجامع , لأن هذا التطوير يجب أن ينطلق من أساس محدد و هو الشكل الراهن للجامع و تصميمك لم ينطلق من هنا أبدا و إنما انطلق كما أظن من اشكال عمارات تفكيكية لبيتر أيزمان او زها حديد أو غيرهم , و لن اقول لك ان المذهب التفكيكي يهودي و فكره يتمحور حول (هزيمة الانسان لخالقه) لأن هذا ليس مهما , المهم كيف انت ترى التفكيك و ما هي القيمة المعمارية و ليس الفلسفية أو السياسية أو الفكرية التي تحاول الوصول إليها.
باختصار أخي الكريم : فكرك رائع لا غبار عليه , لكن مشروعك هو مجرد خطوة أولى على طريق النجاح و الآن فهو شطحة على الثري دي ماكس أو غيره و لا يوحي أبدا بهيبة الجامع و ما يفرضه من خسوع , و لا حتى شكله "يوحي" بأنه جامع و لاحظ أني قلت "يوحي" و ليس "يبدو" لأنه ليس من الضرورة أن يبدو كجامع و لكن ضروري جدا ان يوحي أنه جامع .
شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا , أتمنى أن تتابع بفكرك المتحرر و ترينا صورا لأعمالك الأخرى و شكرا.


----------



## مهندس معتمد (13 يناير 2011)

موفق عزيزي بهذا التصميم الرائع لأي مشروع كان ماعدا المسجد

اضفت القباب والمأذنة ولكن لازلت بعيد كليا عن محاكاة العمارة الاسلامية مع العمارة الحديثة...انه تصميم حديث بحت

لو قلت انه تصميم جديث لكان نوعا ما مقبول مع بعد الانطباع (image) للمسجد

هناك طرز كثيرة لمحاكاة العمارة الحديثة مع العمارة الاسلامية بعمل الاقواس بمواد حديثة واستخدام عناصر العمارة الاسلامية بشكل لا يطمس حقيقة العنصر المعماري الاسلامي

اكرر

تصميمك مبدع واكثر من رائع ولكن بامكانك الاستفادة من موهبتك هذه بعمل تصاميم حديثة لغير مسجد

بالتوفيق


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (13 يناير 2011)

رائع تصميم عصري وجرئ


----------



## ahmedfahim (16 يناير 2011)

تصميم رائع 

عاشت الايادي


----------



## carl (16 يناير 2011)

تصميم جميل جدا 

بس ناقص المشروع زخرفة اسلامية 

واهنيك على التصميم


----------



## theblackangel87 (16 يناير 2011)

والله الصراحه حلو واني احب التطور واي شي مثير للجدل بس مو بالدين !! بس بشكل عام حلو وتصميم رائع بس مو افضل يكون مسجد وعلى رأي احد الاعضاء "مسجد على كوكب زحل"


----------



## fato0om (20 مارس 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية على هالتصميم الرائع بكل معنى الكلمة ... صراحة التصميم كتير عجبني بواكب الحداثة في العمارة والخروج عن نطاق التصميم التقليدي في المساجد ... 
ازا سمحت ممكن ازا في مجال تبعتلي المشروع كامل بمخططاتو ياريت بكون كتير ممنونة الك


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (21 مارس 2011)

فعلا شي حلو لان انا كثير اشجع التصاميم الغير تقليدية عاشت ايدك


----------



## اسماعيل العيثاوي (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ان الفكرة التصميمية جميلة ولكنها ابتعدت كثيرا عن الرمزية في بناء المساجد


----------



## جدعه44 (23 مارس 2011)

التصميم لا يعطى معنى التعبيريه


----------



## avenir2011 (15 يونيو 2011)

فكرتك جريئة فعلا و تستحق الشكر
هل يمكن ان تساعدني أو هل لديك تصميم مدرسة قرانية .
أشكرك مسبقا


----------



## يزن العرابي (18 يونيو 2011)

اللله يعطيك العافيه اولا ................ثانيا الصوره العامه للمشروع رائعه لكن المشكله انو المشروع مسجد و هناك روابط و مقيدات كبيره في مشروع من هذا النوع ................لانك لا تسطيع ان تخرج عن المألوف بي اي مبنى ديني سؤاء مسجد ام كنيسه لان هناك شكل علة مره العصور متألف عليه ...........يعني انا لو لم تقل انه مشروع مسجد لقلت انو مشروع مول او مشروع حيوي رياضي ..............الشي المهم عند البدء في المشروع الوصول لمعرفه هويه المشروع من قبل الناظر او القارى دون ان العلم بي اسم المشروع .................و اللله يعطيك العافيه مره تانيه


----------



## حاول98 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

حلو كتيير ممكن تزودنا بالبلانات


----------



## أحمد هنون (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكل الخارجى غير مناسب ولا غير واقعى للغرض الذى صمم من أجله وربنا يوفقك


----------



## هواري بومدين (25 سبتمبر 2011)

تصميم بطريقة عصرية وحديثة...نفس المذهب او تقريبا من زها حديد ...انا اعجبت به كثيرا...حبذا لوضعت المخططات له.......شكرا


----------



## chat_kemo (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن المشروع كامل ^__^


----------



## omarehabahmed (21 ديسمبر 2011)

حرام عليك ضيعت هيبة المساجد- ابتكر فى التصميم ولكن لاتنسف المتعارف عليه لاعطاء المسجد قدسيته


----------



## مصطفى _الربيعي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشروع اكثر من رائع ممكن تشوف الخاص


----------



## naplosy (27 ديسمبر 2011)

التصميم في حد ذاته جميل ولكنه لايصلح بأي حال من الاحوال لأن يكون مسجدا


----------



## م.الزيادي (20 فبراير 2012)

*التصميم لا يعطي إيحاء بأنه مسجد يعني واضح الشكل لا يتبع الوظيفة ، ولكن ممكن بالتعبير ببعض مفردات العمارة الإسلامية في الواجهات إعطاء الإحساس المطلوب 
وبارك الله فيك وموفق إنشاء الله*


----------



## elmanse28 (22 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل دة **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abdulkreem (23 فبراير 2012)

احبيت بالمشروع شكل القبة وكيف تم تكتيلها


----------



## Arch domdom (7 مارس 2012)

حلوو التصميم والاخراج وحبيت جزء الواجهة الي كان مبين موفق


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (17 أبريل 2012)

الله ينور.. التصميم جرىء جدا .. واعتقد انه يناسب مناطق معينة .. حضاريا ...وسيكون غريبا ومنفر فى البلاد ذات الطابع العربى ...تحياتى


----------



## زول من السودان (8 مايو 2012)

المجهود مقدر ولكن اخي العزيز كلما كان هناك بساط كان اجمل فالاشكال الكثيره ثير التوتر وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## العوامى 2011 (8 مايو 2012)

الفكرة جميلة ولكن لاتصلح لمسجد ربما لمبنى اخر تكون افضل


----------



## islamarchi (5 أغسطس 2012)

انت محترف فعلا يا اخي


----------



## حازم ابو شرخ (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
يشرفني ان يكون اول تعليق لي على تصميم مسجد 
اولا اخي راسم يجب ان نتقبل النقض للتطوير 
..اما بخصوص العمارة فهناك الذوق المعماري في التصميم وربما لو طلب منك تصميم بناء ديني بعد خمس سنوات ..ربما سيكون لك انتقاد اكبر من انتقاد الزوار بان التصميم خروج عن المالوف وعصري لا يناسب جانب الحفاظ على اللكينونة الدينية ...
ثانيا اشجعك بتصميمك لانه محاولة اولية لاظهار طابع العصرنة والتطوير ..ولكن ارجو من النقاد ان يحاولو النصيحة بالتثقيف ان امكنهم وليس مجرد النقد الهدام ....
محاولة روعة في التلاعب بالمستويات الخارجية للمبنى ولكن هناك اساس في ديننا الاسلامي وطبيعة البناء الاسلامي في عصرنة الشكل ..مواد البناء..اللالوان..الانارة ..اللتجهيزات..بساطة الفكرة....ارجو منك التواصل في تبسيط هدا المشروع وفكر دائما بان هناك تجهيزات داخلية وتصميمات تخضع لنظرتنا اللتقليدة لبيوت العبادة وخصوصا المساجد 
وتقبل ..وتقبلوا شكري على المرور


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (13 أبريل 2013)

الله ينور ...


----------



## hgaze (4 مايو 2013)

مع احترامى لاختيارك الطراز اللى تشتغل بية بس ما ينفعش ابدا تصمم مسجد على الطراز التفكيكى (de-constraction) هو مجهود طيب بس ممكن يكون متحف او حاجة بتوصف بيها حال المسلمين وليس الاسلام لان الطراز التفكيكى اصلة يهودى و اتعمل فى الاثاث ليوضحو بي مدى المعاناة التى عانوها اليهود من زمان


----------



## عبدو عمر (7 مايو 2013)

تصميم عشوائي اهتم بالكتلة والتكنولوجي علي حساب الوظيفة والقدسية
رجاء الاهتمام بالربط بين العناصر الاساسية للتصميم


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (11 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم , التصميم فيه شى مبتكر بس ملاحظة صغيرة شكل المأذنة يحتاج الى يعض التعديل لان التصميم فيه القبة تدل على الجامع واما المأذنة فليست واضحة المعالم والله الموفق


----------

